# Was Gnome Entwickler über Gentoo denken...

## Tiggar

Hallo,

ich lese gerade den Bericht von murray (planet.gnome.org) vom Linuxtag und gucke mir seine Fotos an, da fällt mir folgendes ins Auge:

http://www.murrayc.com/gallery/2004_linuxtag/imgp0233

Tiggar

----------

## ian!

 *Quote:*   

> GNOME and source of useless bug reports.

 

Hehe. Ok. Und und andere Distris sind veraltet und andere wiederrum nur für Klickibuntis und wieder andere so und so....

Ich denke, daß darf man nicht so ernst nehmen. Wer andere auf die Schippe nimmt, muss auch mal einstecken können.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

.

.

.

... und ausserdem ist KDE sowieso viel besser!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

@ian!

Brich bloß keine Grundsatzdiskussion "Welcher DM/WM ist der Beste?" los.   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrsteven

frag mich nur, was M$ da zu suchen hat: http://www.murrayc.com/gallery/2004_linuxtag/imgp0230?full=1  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> frag mich nur, was M$ da zu suchen hat: http://www.murrayc.com/gallery/2004_linuxtag/imgp0230?full=1 

 

Das frag' ich mich allerdings auch...

----------

## ian!

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Brich bloß keine Grundsatzdiskussion "Welcher DM/WM ist der Beste?" los.  

 

Ich werde mich hüten. Den hätte ich auch schon längst ge[DUP]ed.  :Wink: 

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> frag mich nur, was M$ da zu suchen hat[...]

 

Was die sich dabei gedacht haben weiss ich auch nicht. Der Stand von Microsoft war wirklich seltsam. Ich hatte erwartet, daß die dort großartig Ihre 2003 Server etc auffahren und uns mit Ihren fragwürdigen Benchmarks überschütten. Aber nein: 2-3 Mitarbeiter die Frage und Antwort standen, kein einziger Rechner (bis auf ein gesichtetes Notebook) und zwei Fahnen. Das war es dann.

----------

## mondauge

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was die sich dabei gedacht haben weiss ich auch nicht. Der Stand von Microsoft war wirklich seltsam. Ich hatte erwartet, daß die dort großartig Ihre 2003 Server etc auffahren und uns mit Ihren fragwürdigen Benchmarks überschütten. Aber nein: 2-3 Mitarbeiter die Frage und Antwort standen, kein einziger Rechner (bis auf ein gesichtetes Notebook) und zwei Fahnen. Das war es dann.

 

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sie von allen nur verächtlich beschaut worden wären, wenn sie da ihre Windows 2003 Show abgezogen hätten.. aber so waren sicher einige Leute mehr überrascht und haben dem Stand wohl doch mehr als nur einen Blick gewürdigt...

Außerdem denk ich, dass die auf dem Linux Tag mal nen Einblick bekommen wollten, wo die Linux Entwicklung so hingeht und wie sich vor allem Firmen präsentieren, die ihr Geschäft mit Linux machen.

Und zu guter letzt wollte wohl M$ doch nicht allzuviel Kohle in so ein Event stecken und deswegen ist der Stand etwas kleiner usgefallen  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

----------

## unix

löl microsoft beim linuxtag  :Smile: 

das ist ja wie ein schwarzer punkt in einem weissen feld...

naja was die sich wol dabei gedacht haben

----------

## Tiggar

Ich fands auch gut so. Microsoft wollte wohl nicht als großer böser Softwaremonopolist auftauchen sondern einfach mal ein bisschen Athmosphäre schnuppern und die ein oder andere fruchtbare Diskussion mit nach Hause nehmen. 

Tiggar

PS: Vielleicht rückt ja MS mal ein bisschen vom "Schwarz - Weiß - Denken" ab...

----------

## MrTom

Habe einen Bericht wegen MS und LinuxTag gelesen.

Der Grund ist wohl, dass die Ihre Unix Services (eine Art Cygwin von MS) und Möglichkeiten Windows mit Unix/Linux zu Verbinden gezeigt haben?!?!?!

Ansonten find ich das mit dem Gnome / Gentoo ganz lustig.

Machen sich ja viele über Gentoo lustig. Hab mir mal Suse 9.1 gezogen. Ist ja schon Lust, wie schnell und einfach man ein KDE auf die Kiste werfen kann. Ist ja einfacher als mit WinXP. Mehr hab ich da allerdings nicht gemacht. 

Eigentlich bin ich ein Gegner von einem Installer für Gentoo. Wenn das allerdings so gut funktioniert, wie es bei der Suse 9.1 unter VMWare funktioniert hat, dann könnte man mich überzeugen. Ausserdem hat es wirklich optisch schon alles was hergemacht!

KDE macht sich lustig über Gnome und in die andere Richtung. Suse über Fedora. Allle über Windows usw. usw...

Ansonten würde es ja alles sehr schnell langweilig werden!

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Habe einen Bericht wegen MS und LinuxTag gelesen.
> 
> Der Grund ist wohl, dass die Ihre Unix Services (eine Art Cygwin von MS) und Möglichkeiten Windows mit Unix/Linux zu Verbinden gezeigt haben?!?!?!
> 
> 

 

Die Unix Services for Windows wie es glaube ich offiziell heißt, ist wie sovieles bei Microsoft, natürlich irgendwann vor ein paar Jahren gekauft worden. Man kann sich das ganze herunterladen wobei man dafür ein Passportlogin braucht. Bei der Installation wollte dann das Windows respektiv ein NFS Share anlegen, etc. - ich habs mir jetzt nicht weiter näher angeschaut, bevor ich jetzt dem Windows sage mach NFS nur um zu sehen ob man jetzt wirklich POSIX Threads so ansatzweise hat, noe. Vielleicht mal in den Semesterferien. Sollte es das jetzt wirklich sein, so ist das nicht gerade revolutionär  :Sad: 

----------

## mondauge

Man braucht nicht unbedingt ein passport Konto, um die SFU runterzuladen. Die bekommt man auch unter diesem Direktlink

mondauge

PS: Ich habs bei mir mal installiert. So der Renner isses net  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> frag mich nur, was M$ da zu suchen hat: http://www.murrayc.com/gallery/2004_linuxtag/imgp0230?full=1 

 

Vielleicht will mickeysoft eine Linux Patente...

----------

## Pylon

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Der Grund ist wohl, dass die Ihre Unix Services (eine Art Cygwin von MS) und Möglichkeiten Windows mit Unix/Linux zu Verbinden gezeigt haben?!?!?!

 

Exakt.  Beim Schlendern durch die Hallen habe ich fuer ein paar Sekunden mitgekriegt, wie MS die Praesentation ueber's ach so schwere Porten von Unix-Libs auf Windows zeigte.

Aber mehr als ein paar Sekunden habe ich es nicht ausgehalten.  Ausserdem wollte ich wieder zum HP-ProLiant Opteron zurueck  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrTom

SFU, genau Services for Unix... Hab mir das Teil auch mal angesehen. Nett. Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu sagen. Man spart sich z.Z. halt bei manchen Dingen ein paar Euro, weil das Teil "noch" / "jetzt" kostenlos ist und z.B. nicht einen NFS-Server oder so kaufen muss. Cygwin ist mir bei machen Sachen zu langsam und instabil... Aber warum da MS in der letzten Zeit so ein Ding drum macht ist mir auch nicht klar. Gibt es ja auch schon eine Ewigkeit. Ist wohl wieder eine dieser Marketing-Dinge gegen Linux...

Aber schon Lusting, das schon alleine die Anwesenheit von MS auf einer Linux-Messe reicht, damit die Leute aufmerksam werden!

----------

## MrTom

[quote="Pylon"] *MrTom wrote:*   

> Aber mehr als ein paar Sekunden habe ich es nicht ausgehalten.  Ausserdem wollte ich wieder zum HP-ProLiant Opteron zurueck 

 Das würde mich eigentlich auch mehr interessieren! Du könntest mal einen Beitrag ins Forum schreiben, was da eigentlich genau abgegangen ist. Evtl. auch warum... Da ich selber gute Kontakte zu HP hab, hab ich da schon Interesse an paar Hintergrund-Infos...

----------

## Pylon

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Das würde mich eigentlich auch mehr interessieren! Du könntest mal einen Beitrag ins Forum schreiben, was da eigentlich genau abgegangen ist. Evtl. auch warum... Da ich selber gute Kontakte zu HP hab, hab ich da schon Interesse an paar Hintergrund-Infos...

 

Siehe aktueller GWN, da ist ein Artikel zu drin.

----------

## MrTom

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Siehe aktueller GWN, da ist ein Artikel zu drin.

 Ahh... Hätte wohl zuerst meine Emails checken sollen!!!

----------

## Robelix

M$ auf Linux-Messen, das hat's schon öfter gegeben.

Siehe Userfriendly for gut 2 Jahren:

http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20020707

Robelix

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo, 

ist zwar komplett [OT], aber da gerade über Microsoft geredet wird...

ich seh immer wieder auf Seiten so eine Flash Werbung von Microsoft, wo zB die Kosten eines Microsoft- mit denen eines Linuxservers verglichen werden. Da gewinnt Microsoft...

daher meine Frage: 

1) kennt jemand diese Werbung? (sonst werd ich versuchen, das flash abzuspeichern und zu verlinken)

2) sind diese Statistiken voll gefälscht, oder bauen die irgendwo auf?

thx

----------

## Netcat

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) sind diese Statistiken voll gefälscht, oder bauen die irgendwo auf?
> 
> 

 

Da fällt mir nur folgendes Zitat von Sir Winston Churchill ein: "Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe."

Microsoft wird sicher nicht eine Statistik veröffentlichen die nicht zeigt, dass sie besser sind.

Zu diesen Studien lässt sich meist folgendes sagen. Sind sie aus dem Microsoftlager in Auftrag gegeben dann kommt Windows besser daher, sind sie aber von Firmen in Auftrag gegen die eher in Richtung OpenSource gehen dann ist Linux besser.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, ich dachte eh dasselbe... aber wer weiß...  :Smile: 

----------

## nillsen

Wie Microsoft schon auf der Webseite angibt (Dafür brauchen wir keinen verlinkten Flash, Google genügt). Ist so eine Studie sehr teuer und keine Firma aus dem OpenSource-Bereich kann sich leisten soetwas in Auftrag zu geben. So kann es natürlich angehen, das in bestimmten Fällen Microsoft im Serverbereich günstiger ist. Gerade weil bei grossen Anwendungen die Preise der Software weitaus höher sind als die des Betriebssystems und somit einen kleinen Anteil der Gesamtkosten darstellen. Dieser kann durch evtl. Umschulungen, höheren Adminstrationsaufwand oder "qualifizierteres Personal" schnell ausgeglichen bzw. übertroffen werden.

Gruß Nillsen

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die Glaubwürdigkeit solcher Untersuchungen, Analysen, Berichte werden immer recht zweifelhaft wenn man erfährt dass es sich um eine Microsoftnahe Stiftung/Instutition/Unternehmen handelt und somit eine neutrale Bewertung wohl nicht zu erwarten ist. Es gab mal eine Untersuchung zu Sicherheitslücken bei Unix/Linux und Microsoft Betriebssystemen, Gradfaktor war diesmal die gemeldeten Schwachstellen beim SANS/CERT. Microsoft kam dabei ziemlich gut weg, was aber wohl daran gelegen hat dass (wie man nachlesen konnte auf der Website) Microsoft als nicht so wichtig eingeschätzt werden und ein klarer Fokus auf Unix und Derivate/Klone liegt. Super, Statistiken sind somit immer zweideutig zu betrachten und Auslegungssache. 

Letztes, schon wieder amüsant wenn es nicht so absurd und traurig wäre, das Beispiel hier mit

http://www.adti.net/

dem Alexis de Tocqueville Institut und seinen absurden Linux Behauptungen (der Sponsor der Stiftung war diesmal SCO, Microsoft, ...)

----------

## Donnergurgler

@birnbaumtruhe:

Ich dächte mich erinnern zu können, dass die Unix

Services for Windows eben nicht gekauft worden

sind, sondern nur eine Adaption freier OpenBSD

(i386) Quellen darstellen.

Gelesen auf deadly.org (OpenBSD Newsletter, leider

eingestellt - aber unter undeadly.org fortgesetzt).

Jens

----------

## MrTom

 *Quote:*   

> Da fällt mir nur folgendes Zitat von Sir Winston Churchill ein: "Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe."

 Ist zwar nun total OT... Aber das Churchill in Wirklichkeit nie gesagt!Ein modernes Märchen, wie das mit der Microwelle und der Katze... Aber der Spruch passt!

----------

## Ragin

Microsoft hat ja in letzter Zeit eh einige Dinge frei gegeben. Selbst SP2 für Windows XP enthält keinen Raubkopiererschutz wie ehem. SP1 mehr, da MS kapiert hat, dass sie nie so groß geworden wären wenn es keine Raubkopierer gäbe.

Zum Thema Statistik:

Sicher ist die Statistik realistisch.

Allerdings nur dann wenn der Idealfall (keine Viren/Würmer...,saubere Treiber,ideale Hardware (Kompatibilität) usw.) eintritt. Solang dies der Fall ist lässt sich Windows leichter Administrieren, was nat. den erfahrenen, perfekt ausgebildeten Admin ersetzt und somit allein die Kosten für einen teuren Unix-Admin (wobei das heutzutage eh egal ist, da sehr viele mit Linux genauso umgehen können wie mit Windows ohne gleich > 4000 Euro zu kosten) gespart werden können. Hierbei kommt es immer darauf an von welcher Warte aus man das betrachtet.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo Jens,

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich dächte mich erinnern zu können, dass die Unix
> 
> Services for Windows eben nicht gekauft worden
> ...

 

ist zwar jetzt kleinlich, die SFU wurden von der Firma InteropSystems gekauft bzw. die Firma an sich. Das stand jetzt neulich in der c't (die ich jetzt natürlich nicht finde bzw. auch nicht das nonplusultra darstellt), kann ja sein dass die Code "geklaut" haben davon, BSD Lizenz eben.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Microsoft hat ja in letzter Zeit eh einige Dinge frei gegeben. Selbst SP2 für Windows XP enthält keinen Raubkopiererschutz wie ehem. SP1 mehr, da MS kapiert hat, dass sie nie so groß geworden wären wenn es keine Raubkopierer gäbe.
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt so auch nicht ganz, es ist nach wie vor ein Kopierschutz enthalten, der aber dem "ausgetricksten" aus SP1 entspricht. Der Kopierschutz bestand aus gesperrten Seriennummern und man geht davon aus dass es die gleichen gesperrten sind, effektiv also keiner, eigentlich, nun ja ...

Gruß Michael

----------

## Ragin

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das stimmt so auch nicht ganz, es ist nach wie vor ein Kopierschutz enthalten, der aber dem "ausgetricksten" aus SP1 entspricht. Der Kopierschutz bestand aus gesperrten Seriennummern und man geht davon aus dass es die gleichen gesperrten sind, effektiv also keiner, eigentlich, nun ja ...

 

Soweit ich weiss wurde genau das beim SP2 rausgenommen, so dass man wieder ein Update machen kann.

Wobei man das auch von der anderen Seite aus sehen kann: Bevor der Raubkopierer zu Linux wechselt weil seine DOSe nicht mehr sicher ist gibts lieber nen Patch und er bleibt...Flicken wir also das System auch für evtl. spätere Kunden weiter....

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nun gut, wir haben so halb Recht: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47227

Daraus ein Zitat:

 *Heise Newsticker wrote:*   

> Seit Ende März steht der Release Candidate 1 von Service Pack 2 im Web. Erwartungsgemäß prüft es wie das SP1, welches ja im SP2 enthalten ist, noch auf die beiden altbekannten Schlüssel, andere illegale CD-Keys akzeptiert es jedoch.

 

Gruß.

----------

## Ragin

Sagten wir doch, oder  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, bezogen auf dem hier: http://www.murrayc.com/gallery/2004_linuxtag/imgp0233

kann man wirklich nur schmunzeln. Ich weiß nicht was für Probleme diese Typen haben. Ich weiß auch nicht auf was sich dieser Stich beziehen soll. Die Heinis programmieren (oder versuchen es) nur einen Desktop und keine Distri. Wenn natürlich die User einer bestimmten Distri, in unserem Fall Gentoo, nun nicht zum größten Teil Gnome benutzen, dann ist das deren Sache, wenn sie lieber Xfce, KDE oder in Zukunft den 3DJava Desktop von Sun benutzen  :Wink: . Ich wüsste auch nicht welche Distribution so neutral ist wie gentoo. Jeder kann wählen, was er will und bekommt nicht standardmäßig was aufdiktiert, wie bei SuSE und Co. 

Von daher....schmunzeln, schmunzeln und nochmal schmunzeln.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ihm um die freie Wahl geht, denn die hast du auch unter Slackware/Debian/RedHat/SuSE/TurboLinux/Rocklinux...

Das Problem was dieser nette Mensch meint ist wahrscheinlich, dass von Seiten Gentoo mehr bug-Reports kommen (die wahrscheinlich wirklich teilweise unbrauchbar sind) als von vorkompilierten Distributions-GNome-Paketen.

Wenn ein rpm Paket bereit steht kann nicht mehr viel passieren. Wird der Code kompiliert erscheinen nat. mehr Probleme als wenn der Code auf den Entwicklersystemen und noch 20x von verschiedenen Distris kompiliert wird...

Ob man darüber schmunzeln soll oder das ganze etwas ernst nehmen ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mir pers. ist dieser Mensch auf jeden Fall ab sofort unsympatisch  :Smile: .

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Man könnte ihm jetzt etwas Undankbarkeit vorwerfen, aber ich würde jetzt Gnome nicht verteufeln respektiv die Personen die dahinter stehen, es werden immer wieder recht kontrovers Sachen diskutiert (siehe zu letzt die Diskussion um Mono und deren Gegner)! Man könnte jetzt sagen dass wenn die Bugs so gemeldet werden wie ein neues Topic hier ensteht (ohne Suche nämlich (ich schließe mich da jetzt nicht aus)), stellt sich wirklich die Frage wie nützlich das ist. Doch lieber kaum gemeldete Bugs und ein leeres Bugsystem oder doppelt und dreifach Bugmeldungen   :Wink: 

Gruß.

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte er sich lieber darüber Gedanken machen. Abgesehen davon bin ich mir sicher dass wenn 1. Sourcemage mehr User benutzen würden und 2. LFS eine höhere Verbreitung hätte, es auch von dieser Seite aus mehr Bugreports geben würde.

P.P.S.: Ragin, sieht ganz so aus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich denke mal die LFS Nutzer sind nicht ganz so schnell wie Gentoo-Nutzer beim Fehler schreiben. Gentoo bietet halt die Vorteile von LFS mit einem extrem einfachen Installationstool (emerge), wodurch doch einige schneller einen bug schreiben als jemand der sich wirklich von 0 an mit allem beschäftigt.

Sourcemage scheint mir gentoo-ähnlich zu sein, nur das die ein (auf dialog (??)) "grafisches" Installationstool haben. Leider habe ich es bisher auf Grund der mangelnden Hilfe (was schnell zu Bug-Reports führt) und der etwas komischen Installation nicht wirklich zum laufen bekommen  :Smile: .

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Sourcemage scheint mir gentoo-ähnlich zu sein, nur das die ein (auf dialog (??)) "grafisches" Installationstool haben. Leider habe ich es bisher auf Grund der mangelnden Hilfe (was schnell zu Bug-Reports führt) und der etwas komischen Installation nicht wirklich zum laufen bekommen .

 

Wenn es dich interessiert, ich hatte auch meine Schwierigkeiten, besonders der Partitions Dialog ohne /dev/hda(nummer) Angaben, ist ja auch völlig egal. Ich kenne 2 Entwickler aus dem Projekt und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schade dass es doch nicht zu solchem "Ruhm" wie Gentoo kommt. 

Dialog solltest du jetzt aber kennen, sieht so aus wie das ncurses Frontend vom Kernel oder Debian, nur ist es halt dialog, recht einfach zu programmieren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Nun gut dass mit den Bug Reports war ja auch nur eine Theorie  :Wink: 

*denk* Komisches 300tes Post *denk*

----------

## toskala

also auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es sich wiederholt, aber SFU steht meiner meinung nach sowieso nur für "Six Feet Under"...

und nach meinen erfahrungen die ich jetzt damit gemacht habe, kann man sich schon sein eigenes grab schaufeln wenn man die kacke installiert  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Wenn es dich interessiert, ich hatte auch meine Schwierigkeiten, besonders der Partitions Dialog ohne /dev/hda(nummer) Angaben, ist ja auch völlig egal. Ich kenne 2 Entwickler aus dem Projekt und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schade dass es doch nicht zu solchem "Ruhm" wie Gentoo kommt. 

 

Ja, Potential hat SM auf jeden Fall. Nur leider ist die Doku recht schlecht, das Forum ist auch nicht gerade der Reißer und insgesamt ists auch noch recht neu auf dem Markt wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Teilweise sollte man da auch etwas mehr an der Usability arbeiten. Die Installation war auch eher von BSD gekupfert und arg undurchsichtig.

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Dialog solltest du jetzt aber kennen, sieht so aus wie das ncurses Frontend vom Kernel oder Debian, nur ist es halt dialog, recht einfach zu programmieren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

 

Ich kenne es, hab auch schon damit gearbeitet. Nur wusste ich nicht ob deren Tool darauf basiert oder ob das was anderes ist.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> also auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es sich wiederholt, aber SFU steht meiner meinung nach sowieso nur für "Six Feet Under"... 

 

Schau dir mal die NT-Kernel an. Die sind schon recht Unix ähnlich. Außerdem hat MS ein komplettes Linux "Forschungslabor" um die Methoden von Linux besser erkennen und für sich nutzen zu können (sei es für üble Propaganda oder den eigenen Code). Von daher ist es nicht abwegig das Windows 2011 (Codename: WiederKeineGescheiteVersionUndWirKönnenDenTerminAuchNichtEinhalten) auf Unix/Linux Basis läuft. Vielleicht bringen die auch irgendwann Desktops  wie LookingGlass von Sun raus. Wer weiss. Aber das Interesse ist da. MS wird zunehmend von Linux ausgespielt und somit muss die Firma früher oder später umdenken. Dies ist ja schon ansatzweise geschehen (diverse Veröffentlichungen von MS Tools als OS).

----------

## toskala

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   also auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es sich wiederholt, aber SFU steht meiner meinung nach sowieso nur für "Six Feet Under"...  
> 
> Schau dir mal die NT-Kernel an. Die sind schon recht Unix ähnlich. Außerdem hat MS ein komplettes Linux "Forschungslabor" um die Methoden von Linux besser erkennen und für sich nutzen zu können (sei es für üble Propaganda oder den eigenen Code). Von daher ist es nicht abwegig das Windows 2011 (Codename: WiederKeineGescheiteVersionUndWirKönnenDenTerminAuchNichtEinhalten) auf Unix/Linux Basis läuft. Vielleicht bringen die auch irgendwann Desktops  wie LookingGlass von Sun raus. Wer weiss. Aber das Interesse ist da. MS wird zunehmend von Linux ausgespielt und somit muss die Firma früher oder später umdenken. Dies ist ja schon ansatzweise geschehen (diverse Veröffentlichungen von MS Tools als OS).

 

du darfst nicht alles was ich schreibe immer so tod-ernst nehmen. das hilft im umgang mit mir und meinen posts gewaltig   :Wink: 

ich läster eben gern über den "marktführer" weil ich tagtäglich sehe wohin der schotter führt. und nein, ich setze keine homogenen installationen ein.

----------

## Ragin

Sollte auch nur nochmal der Erklärung des ganzen dienen, immerhin haben die einige Tools freigegeben und bedienen sich an OS.

Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommts ja wirklich so wie oben beschrieben  :Smile: .

----------

## toskala

 :Smile:  lass uns gemeinsam auf den tag warten an dem die hölle überfriert  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Jap  :Smile: 

Ich denke mal so lang dauerts auch nimmer bis MS nen stabiles sicheres System gebacken bekommt...vielleicht nur noch 30-40 Jahre bei den momentanen Releasezyklen...denke ich....wenn die Longhorn nicht 10 Jahre lang zu tode patchen weil es sich wegen Trusted Computing selbst als Virus erkannt und modifiziert hat und somit zum Leben erweckt wurde...

----------

## Linuxpeter

@Ragin

Das wäre das Beste, was den Usern passieren könnte   :Razz: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Man sollte es doch mal so sehen. Unix hatte knapp 30 Jahre Zeit zu dem zu werden was es heute ist, Linux hat davon gelernt, irgendwann kann dann Windows vielleicht doch wirklich Multiuser, aber auch nur vielleicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Da drängt sich mir doch glatt eine Frage auf: Von wem soll Windows dies lernen?

Antwort: Von Linux natürlich, da M$ nur bei Linux Einsicht in den Sourcecode hat.   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Man sollte es doch mal so sehen. Unix hatte knapp 30 Jahre Zeit zu dem zu werden was es heute ist, Linux hat davon gelernt, irgendwann kann dann Windows vielleicht doch wirklich Multiuser, aber auch nur vielleicht 

 

Und dann holt sich M$ ein Trivialpatent drauf...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## reyneke

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und dann holt sich M$ ein Trivialpatent drauf... 

 

... und liefert sich mit SCO einen jahrzehntelangen Rechtsstreit ...

----------

## MrTom

Und am Schluss bekommt alles IBM, da die noch irgendwo Rechte an OS/2 haben und NT eigentlich ja OS/2 ist und OS/2 eigentlich Windows... Na ja, fast. In Wirklichkeit ist ja der Kernel von NT ein umgebauter Unix-Kernel. Die haben nach meinem Wissen einen Chef-Entwickler von OS/2 und einen der irgendein Unix gemacht hat gekauft. Oder ein ganzes Team von so Unix-Typen. Beim Unix kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, welches es war... War aber nix wichtiges...

Wenn OS/2 nicht so eine drecks Oberfläche gehabt hätte, würde ich es evtl. heute noch verwenden!

----------

## darksaidin

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht was für Probleme diese Typen haben. Ich weiß auch nicht auf was sich dieser Stich beziehen soll. Die Heinis programmieren (oder versuchen es) nur einen Desktop und keine Distri.

 

Ist das eigentlich die gleiche Person die nun indirekt für die "nette Warnung" beim Gaim emerge verantwortlch ist?

Ich denke es wird ihm vornehmlich darum gehen, dass einige Gentoo User die Sache mit dem "Optimieren" aufs Ärgste übertreiben und dann den Gnome Bugzilla mit nutzlosen Bugreports vollmüllen.

Man brauch ja nur mal dieses Forum nach CFLAG-Empfehlungen zu durchsuchen. Da liest man dann doch tatsächlich wie Leute auf -ffast-math oder sonstige "wahnsinnige" Flags schwören, die eigentlich wirklich nur die Programmierer der Software zum Kompilieren auswählen sollten, da sie eben durchaus zu anderen Ergebnissen bei Berechnungen führen.

Das soll jetzt auf keinen Fall heißen solche Optionen bei Gentoo gestrichen werden sollten, aber ich denke schon dass man zumindest seitens der Dokumentation die User etwas mehr auf solche Probleme hinweisen könnte. Es wäre sicherlich auch sinnvoll klar zu sagen, dass Crashreports von Programmen die mit so wahnsinnigen cflags kompiliert wurden völlig wertlos sind. Unter Umständen könnte auch Portage (einmalig) darauf aufmerksam machen, dass gerade mal wieder mit völlig aberwitzigen cflags kompiliert wird.

Naja, meine 2 Cents - werden nun eh gleich getoastet nehm ich an.

----------

## amne

Im Idealfall sollte es ja so laufen: Jemand installiert Programm foo und es funktioniert nicht, weil beim Übersetzen ein Fehler auftritt oder das Programm einfach sefgaultet. Er/Sie füllt einen Bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org aus. Sofern sich herausstellt, dass es an den übermässigen Optimierungen liegt wird das vom verantwortlichen Developer festgestellt und die Sache ist erledigt. Handelt es sich um ein Problem der Software wird es an das entsprechende Projekt weitergeleitet (RESOLVED UPSTREAM wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). 

Werden hingegen die Gentoo-Devs umgangen kann ich schon verstehen, dass es zu leichten Verstimmungen von Seiten der Projekte kommen kann, besonders wenn man alle paar Tage ein paar solche Bugs bekommt.

Was das Bild angeht: Ich finde den Kommentar eigentlich nicht unlustig, Debian ist halt gnadenlos veraltet, SuSE Windows aus Nürnberg und Gentoo ist halt die Quelle der sinnlosen Bugreports.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> Handelt es sich um ein Problem der Software wird es an das entsprechende Projekt weitergeleitet (RESOLVED UPSTREAM wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

 

Nicht unbedingt. Der Aufwand, für jeden einzelnen Bug nachzugucken, ob er Upstream bekannt ist und im Zweifelsfall eben dafür zu sorgen, ist insbesondere bei trivialen Fehlern oder Wünschen nicht gerechtfertigt. Dann gibt's 'nen Hinweis, bitte selber dafür zu sorgen.

----------

## amne

Richtig, da hab ich die Fakten jetzt ein bisschen verdreht. Bin ja selbst kein Dev.  :Wink: 

----------

